# Todd is starting a motorbike project so we are sharing here.



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 11, 2015)

My Cleveland Welding has a after market front hub for safety, wrong chainguard and chrome fenders because I crave attention.   The other picture is of The Octopus, a tandem made from parts from 14 bikes around 1957.  I restored it for safety and comfort for my wife and grandchildren.  The frame is made from Hawthorn boys and a Cleveland Welding boys bikes.  See why I called it the Octopus?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow! That is a wonderful whizzer collection from one of the nicest whizzer guys around. Let's see more pics of the other bikes. Thanks for your help on my project.


----------



## theterrym (Aug 15, 2015)

That octopus is quite the bike.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 16, 2015)

yes lets see more pictures love those whizzer!!!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey Ray,

Thanks for all the help thus far on the Whizzer. I finally put it on the operating table and hope to begin disassembling, cleaning,adjusting and getting her ready for the road !

Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a newly acquired 47-48 Roadmaster Whizzer with an H motor and a Tilliston ML5B. I can get it running but there is clearly a fuel/air mixture issue that I haven't been able to solve. Does anyone have a carburetor diagram? 

Thanks,

Todd

Ps, I will get pics up soon................

Roadmaster Whizzer,SN B69385, 47-48?

I have a couple threads going on this thing.......I probably need to amend and attach them to previous posts, specifically on the projects section started by schwinnspanger.

I picked this ol girl up last week. Tell me what is correct and what isn't. There seem to be a lot of screws where I think rivets should be. 

Still working on getting her running correctly, thanks to all those who have responded to my carb issue. Thanks also to schwinnspanger for sending the stand, I still need to remove the rear wheel and do a it of tweaking, I will attach the rack supports at that time.

Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 27, 2015)

She's alive! She's alive !! She's aaaalive!!!

Thanks to all who posted replies........it was a combination of the carb and timing.....she is purring like lion.

Does anyone have a spare "H" om that I could purchase?

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 27, 2015)

Post a video of her running please! You sure got a nice bike!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 30, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Post a video of her running please! You sure got a nice bike!




I am having technical difficulties...............

Here it is, thanks rustjunkie !!!

[video]http://www.allisonleatherworks.com/IMG_0713.MOV[/video]

Todd


----------

